# 7 year old rookie...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

We "acquired" my sister's seven year old French Spaniel this summer. A city dog with no hunting experience. He is slowly coming along. Yesterday he got his first solo limit with about an hour's worth of effort.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I have to flip this pic so I can see it.










Nothing wrong there. Looks better than at our house.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

He's a good guy...looks like he belongs on the prairie...he just needs to get more comfortable.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Got a couple more over him today...should have been three but a shooting failure on my part.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

He's a pretty dog good of you to adopt him and give him a chance to do what he was bred to do...he looks happy :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

He's a good looking dog...might have been really good if trained from a pup.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Might be really good anyway with some time and bird exposure


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

It's possible. He got lots of exposure last week. More than he should have due to some horrible shooting on my part. Still we got 8 birds in three trips out. Should have had 9 but a flaw in my training was exposed...he ran down a winged bird...caught it and then let it go. Bird never to be seen again... Oops.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Good looking dog, gun is also very nice. Never has shot a SxS for pheasants.

To me it is amazing after 7 years the dog has the hunting instinct. Have seen 3-4 old dogs finally exposed to hunting be absolute clueless.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dak said:


> It's possible. He got lots of exposure last week. More than he should have due to some horrible shooting on my part. Still we got 8 birds in three trips out. Should have had 9 but a flaw in my training was exposed...he ran down a winged bird...caught it and then let it go. Bird never to be seen again... Oops.


That brings to mind my last lab. He was always extremely soft mouthed. As a pup he once brought in a wing tipped rooster and when he readjusted his grip the bird escaped between his legs and out the back. The look on his face was worth seeing. ???????


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

For me, days don't get much better than this. Did some Counter Pheasant Jihad Ops today. Mid November...blue skies...mid fifties. Hard hunting dog. The rookie Scout of all things. Completely as a bonus was shooting three roosters and a chicken over him. Someone flipped his switch to SAC trained killer.


----------

